# Any thoughts on using sous vide to finish sausage



## johnnyb54 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone use a sous vide to finish sausage after smoking. I know some poach after smoking directly in water but I was wondering if after smoking placing the smoked sausage in a zip lock bag and then use a sous vide to finish without directly going into water. Then placing the same zip lock bag into ice cold water to drop the temp. I figure this would not only be good for natural casings but also for collegen casing sausage like snack sticks. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 31, 2017)

I haven't tried it yet, but the next batch of sausage I make I'm going to give it a try.

Al


----------



## jfsjazz (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes, that is now how I finish my sticks and chubs.  Get them to an IT of about 147 or so, then vac packed and to the sous vide. Here is where I got my technique - kudos to MossyMo:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/243766/smoked-n-sous-vide-venison-summer-sausage


----------



## johnnyb54 (Jan 31, 2017)

jfsjazz said:


> Yes, that is now how I finish my sticks and chubs.  Get them to an IT of about 147 or so, then vac packed and to the sous vide. Here is where I got my technique - kudos to MossyMo:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/243766/smoked-n-sous-vide-venison-summer-sausage



Thanks for the info!


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 1, 2017)

I tried a couple of links of my last batch of Kielbasa in Sous Vide to finish and didn't notice any difference in taste or bite. You don't really need the cold water bath thing because once they've hit temp, they don't keep cooking like conventional methods. Just take them out and hang for a while to cool.


----------



## johnnyb54 (Feb 1, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> I tried a couple of links of my last batch of Kielbasa in Sous Vide to finish and didn't notice any difference in taste or bite. You don't really need the cold water bath thing because once they've hit temp, they don't keep cooking like conventional methods. Just take them out and hang for a while to cool.



Thanks SmokeyMose, I'm looking at a Sous Vide finish as my casings get tough after smoking.


----------



## kabobert (Feb 26, 2017)

I finish my summer sausage with sous vide.  Mine are 50mm and I follow the chart at http://douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html#Table_5.1 .





It says 140 deg for 2.5 hours, however I do mine for 4 hours.  Sausage turns out great, doesn't fat out, smoke first, then cool rapidly.  Works great.


----------

